# emerge x11-xorg

## Chico

Ich hoffe es liegt bei mir nicht dasselbe Problem vor wie bei Methusalem (topic: emerge kde),

ansonsten Entschuldigung!

Wenn ich x11-xorg in verschiedenen Versionen versuche zu emergen, bringt er nach einiger Zeit

beim Kompilieren einen Fehler bei der geometry.dir und bricht ab.

Mein System ist ein Athlon XP 700 MHz, 128MB RAM, GeForce2 MX GraKa.

Hat irgendjemand diesen Fehler schonmal gehabt und weiß etwas dazu?

Falls benötigt könnte ich heute abend weitere Systemausgaben posten (etwa emerge --info usw.)

Vielen Dank an jeden der irgendetwas weiß.

btw.: Internetanbindung funzt, andere Programme lassen sich emergen, nur libtool macht Probleme 

        (beim Paket texinfo)

----------

## 76062563

Wäre es möglich dass du sagst WELCHEN Fehler er bringt?

----------

## Chico

Ich poste heute abend gleich mal alles, die letzten Zeilen beim Kompilieren

und die Ausgabe bei emerge --info, das ist sinnvoller denke ich.

----------

## Chico

Die letzten Zeilen des Kompiliervorgangs von xorg-x11:

```

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/programs/xkbcomp/compat'

making all in programs/xkbcomp/geometry...

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/programs/xkbcomp/geometry'

rm -f geometry.dir

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=../../../exports/lib XLOCALEDIR=../../../exports/lib/locale  ../../../exports/bin/xkbcomp -lfhlpR -o geometry.dir '*'

make[5]: *** [geometry.dir] Illegal instruction

make[5]: *** Deleting file `geometry.dir'

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/programs/xkbcomp/geometry'

make[4]: *** [all] Error 2

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/programs/xkbcomp'

make[3]: *** [all] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/programs'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc'

make[1]: *** [World] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc'

make: *** [World] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1 failed.

!!! Function build, Line 951, Exitcode 2

!!! make World failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

```

emerge --info:

Portage 2.0.51-r2 (default-linux/x86/2004.3, gcc-3.3.4, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.10 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.10 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.13,sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r6

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.5,sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r3,sys-devel/automake-1.7.9-r1,sys-devel/

automake-1.6.3,sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6

Binutils: sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.8-r1

Headers:  sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21-r1

Libtools: sys-devel/libtool-1.5.2-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups dvd emboss encode font-server foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl svga tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts xml2 xmms xv zlib"

```

Wenn ich noch was posten soll, bitte Bescheid geben.

Kann mit jemand einen Tipp geben?Last edited by Chico on Sat Mar 26, 2005 6:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Chico

Hat keiner eine Ahnung? 

Ich probier schon seit 2 Wochen rum und find keine Lösung.....

----------

## ian!

 *Chico wrote:*   

> Mein System ist ein Athlon XP 700 MHz, 128MB RAM, GeForce2 MX GraKa.

 

Sicher das du einen Athlon XP dein eigen nennst? Athlon XP gibt es keine mit 700Mhz.

 *Chico wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" 

 

Ersetze das CFLAG -march=athlon-xp mal durch -march=athlon und emerge xorg-x11 erneut.

----------

## Chico

Danke, das könnts gewesen sein,

ein kleines Paket hat jetzt schon funktioniert,

das andere xorg-x11 läuft jetzt gerade.

Ist es problematisch, dass bei der System-Einrichtung

march=athlon-xp gesetzt war?

Wär eine Neuinstallation sinnvoll?

----------

## c07

 *Chico wrote:*   

> Wär eine Neuinstallation sinnvoll?

 

Eine richtige Neuinstallation nicht unbedingt, aber ein 

```
emerge binutils gcc glibc && emerge -e world
```

 wär vielleicht schon sinnvoll. Zumindest bist du damit auf der sicheren Seite. Mit -march=athlon-xp hast du potenziell überall SSE-Befehle drin, die deine CPU nicht beherrscht. Aber du kannst natürlich auch warten, bis konkrete Fehler auftreten. Die meisten Pakete werden wahrscheinlich eh kein SSE verwenden. Als Kompromiss könntest du nur das Basissystem neu bauen (falls du schon mehr installiert hast), indem du oben "world" durch "system" ersetzt (und Xorg natürlich).

----------

## Chico

Vielen Dank,

hab das xorg-x11 Paket jetzt drauf.

Ich befolge jetzt noch den Rat von c07 und 

mach noch ein emerge binutils gcc glibc && emerge -e world,

dann denk ich passt mein System.

----------

## Chico

Hallo ich bins wieder.

xorg hab ich jetzt drauf, jetzt hängt er bei qt:

```

make[3]: *** [qmake_image_collection.cpp] Illegal instruction

make[3]: *** Deleting file `qmake_image_collection.cpp'

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.4-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.4/tools/designer/designer'

make[2]: *** [sub-designer] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.4-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.4/tools/designer'

make[1]: *** [sub-designer] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.4-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.4/tools'

make: *** [sub-tools] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 141, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Weiss hierzu jemand Rat?

----------

## c07

Das klingt sehr danach, als ob du doch noch wo Binaries mit SSE-Befehlen hast. Was gibt 

```
emerge -p --depclean
```

 und 

```
gcc-config -l
```

 aus? Mit welcher Stage-Datei hast du Gentoo installiert?

In den englischen Foren findet man einige Threads mit "qmake_image_collection.cp illegal instruction", aber nach oberflächlicher Durchsicht sind die nicht sehr hilfreich.

Übrigens könntest du oben die lange Zeile mit automake bei "emerge --info" editieren und irgendwo in der Mitte einen Zeilenumbruch einfügen, damit der Thread wieder lesbarer wird.

----------

## Chico

emerge -p --depclean:

```

Calculating depclean dependencies ... done!

>>> These are the packages that I would unmerge:

 media-libs/giflib

    selected: 4.1.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/setserial

    selected: 2.17-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-wireless/wireless-tools

    selected: 28_pre4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/libungif

    selected: 4.1.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

```

gcc-config -l:

```

[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5 *

[2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-hardened

[3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-hardenednopie

[4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-hardenednossp

```

Sagt dir das was?

----------

## c07

Die Pakete, die "emerge -p --depclean" anzeigt, sind von "emerge -e world" nicht neu gebaut worden und könnten deshalb noch Probleme machen. Vielleicht sind sie aber auch gerade erst durch das Emergen von Qt neu dazugekommen.

Sicherheitshalber könntest du die entweder neu mergen oder unmergen (bzw. das --depclean ohne -p ausführen). Danach wär ein revdep-rebuild sinnvoll.

Oder du schaust mal, was 

```
grep athlon-xp /var/db/pkg/*/*/C*FLAGS
```

 ausgibt. Falls da noch was angezeigt wird, solltest du es auf jeden Fall neu bauen. Sonst muss der Fehler woanders liegen.

Das mit gcc-config ist ok (hätte sein können, dass du mehrere gccs hast und mit einem alten den Rest neu gebaut hast).

Sonst wär noch das mit der Stage zu klären. Wenn du eine stage2-athlon-xp-* benutzt hast, könnte die Reste hinterlassen haben, die nicht so einfach zu finden sind.

----------

## Chico

Also, nachdem ich all das ausprobiert habe,

hab ich mich entschlossen neu zu installieren.

Hat alles gut geklappt, aber nachdem ich fertig war war die Platte hin   :Crying or Very sad: 

Also danke an alle Helfer,

ich besorg mir eine neue Platte und machs nochmal richtig....

----------

